# Heart Rate monitor that works with Cat Eye



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone found a heart rate monitor that does not interfere with a Cat Eye CD300DW double wireless cycle computer ? I received a Cat Eye HR20 heart rate monitor for Christmas, but was told by Cat Eye customer service that I will have problems using the two together. Anyone have any luck with Polar, Nike , ect ?


----------



## NomadVW (Jun 30, 2006)

I had loads of interference with my Polar RS200. So I got rid of the Cateye doublewireless and stuck with the astrale8


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Anyone using a Timex?*

The Timex Digital Heart Rate Sensor features digital FM transmission for clear signals around power lines and other heart rate monitors, is anyone using one of these ?


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting... I have a CD300DW as well. I just shot an email off to CatEye because I'm about to pull the trigger on a Sigma PC-15. Who knows what they'll say (if anything) but I thought it was worth a try.

Most likely, an HRM with a coded signal will be necessary, I'm guessing.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Wait until 2.4 gig is available*



toshi said:


> Interesting... I have a CD300DW as well. I just shot an email off to CatEye because I'm about to pull the trigger on a Sigma PC-15. Who knows what they'll say (if anything) but I thought it was worth a try.
> 
> Most likely, an HRM with a coded signal will be necessary, I'm guessing.


GOOD LUCK, this is my reply from cateye customer service:

Keep in mind... That the Polar is also not compatible with the CD300DW
We have to use the same FCC regulated frequencies that Polar and every other company making consumer electronics have to use. The $100 Polar models would have almost the same interference as the CatEye simply because we all have technical limitations with the frequencies allowed.
I feel bad about this so let me give you a little bit more inside info on what we are working on. The new product is called the “TR” series. It will not be out until May or June though. Like I said...it uses all high frequency 2.4 GHz transmission. This is the same technology used for broadband wi-fi networks. Also...a bit more expensive though. 
This will finally eliminate compatibility issues. We could have a pack of riders all using the same device and there would not be any interference or cross talk at all. 


Feel free to call me if you want any additional advice.

Thomas

-- 
Cat Eye Service & Research Center
1705 14th Street #115 Boulder, Colorado USA 80302
800.522.8393
303.443.4595
303.473.0006 fax

www.cateye.com


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a Polar FS3 mounted right next to my CD300DW - without any issues.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*I'm going to try a Polar F6*



Speedy said:


> I have a Polar FS3 mounted right next to my CD300DW - without any issues.



Interesting, I'm think I'm going to try a Polar F6 and see if that will work, thanks for the reply.


----------



## specializedrider (Aug 24, 2005)

Speedy said:


> I have a Polar FS3 mounted right next to my CD300DW - without any issues.



I alos have a Polar attached next to the Cateye double-wireless, no issues. I'm using a simple/old Polar "Beat" HRM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spintogrin (Sep 23, 2005)

Polar S210 and Dbl wireless for 1.5 seasons with NO issues at all.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Just to follow up, for what it's worth...

I wrote CatEye regarding the Sigma PC-15, and their rep indicated it was incompatible with the CD300DW. I then asked if CatEye's own HRM, the MSC-HR10, would be compatible. 

_"Same deal. Even our MSC-HR10 and MSC-HR20 models cannot be used with our CD300DW Double Wireless product. The HRM and the computer will interfere with each other."_

I get the feeling, actually, that their standard response to product compatibility with the CD300DW will be to answer with incompatibility. On the other hand, both of the units I note above do not transmit on an encoded signal, and this is alluded to in earlier posts.

So right now I am looking at the Timex Ironman Triathlon HRM. These transmit on an encoded FM channel and others have said theirs work nicely with the CatEye wireless computer. The Timex can be had on eBay relatively cheaply. And I am cheap, so it might all work out.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Polar F6, its all good*

I exchanged my Cat Eye MSC-HR20 for a Polar F6 today, used it tonight and so far so its been great.:thumbsup: sure is a lot easier to use than the Cat Eye was.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------

